# Is it common? (litter training related)



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I put Daddy's litter box in a corner he likes to got pee in. Sometimes he goes poo in it to. Alot of the time he goes in a spot below infront of the ramp. Is it common to have a rat go in two places? Should I use two litter boxes or just keep picking up raisins and putting them in the main litter box? 

:?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

My rats go in two places, definitely, and I have a litter box in the most used one. However, I have five rats so I don't think it's crazy to think that they don't all naturally go in the same place.

You only have one rat I assume? I would recommend continuing to pick up the little poops, though I have seen cages with two litter boxes.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I actually have 3 ratties ^_^ But they are all seperaited right now and the other two I'm not trying to litter train yet. Eventually they are all going to go together.

Anywho, thanks for the info.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My rats generally go right at the end of the ramp. That's why the boxes are where they are. :lol:


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

...isn't it pretty much impossible for rats to be litter trained to a point that they will pee in the box? Correct me if I'm wrong but I've always heard that rats will pee where they please when they please, as it is considered a way of marking territory and such :s i'm confuzzled.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Some rats will naturally pee-train themselves as well, except for scent marking.

But most just widdle where they please, I suppose.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

I want to eventually litter train my 2 boys is it hard to train them? There nearly 2 months old is it good to start young? =]


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I honestly don't think it matters when you start. I don't know how old my rats are but they were definitely at least a year and they took to it just fine.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Do you have to encourage them at all like put there droppings in it to make them see they go there to poo or do they use it straight away and pee in it too?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

No, they need to be shown what it's for. Usually people get a big litter box, plastic works best, I find, and fill it with litter (different from your current helps). Then move the poos in there until they start using it themselves.


----------



## melloyello (Oct 3, 2007)

Speaking of litter boxes...what kind of litter should i use? because i want to litter box train mine!


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

mine were trained easily but now theyve abandoned it - Im STILL trying to get them back in the habit!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

melloyello said:


> Speaking of litter boxes...what kind of litter should i use? because i want to litter box train mine!


Something different than what you're using for bedding. I like Yesterday's News for odor control.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Ive recently switched their litter from Carefresh to Soft-Sorbent Bedding. They kept taking the Carefresh out of the litter box and stuffing it in their tube. The Soft-Sorbent Bedding is the same paper idea but its in little round pellets. We used it for out rabbit foe a while and it was really messy but the litter boxes are both high sided plastic containers so I'm hoping it goes better. 

Made the switch last night and they even seem to be using the boxes more. I only found to poops out side the big boys box (right next to it :roll: )


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

My boys pee in their litter box, except for the occasional "accident" and i have 2 boxes, because they started sleeping in the upper level of the cage, and got lazy and started pooing on the shelves instead, so i added another higher in the cage.


And for litter....I use aquarium gravel  the river stone kind, it is heavier than the yesterdays news therfore harder for them to kick out, and they dont like sleeping on rocks lol. Also, it is washable so you dont have to keep buying litter, just wash it , and refill the box(s) with more while the other dries


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Hmm, that sounds smart, using aquarium gravel. I have some of that lying around. That would definately help solve my problems I've been having with them tipping over their litter box. And then yeah, sleeping in it....


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

ScootersPet said:


> My boys pee in their litter box, except for the occasional "accident" and i have 2 boxes, because they started sleeping in the upper level of the cage, and got lazy and started pooing on the shelves instead, so i added another higher in the cage.
> 
> 
> And for litter....I use aquarium gravel  the river stone kind, it is heavier than the yesterdays news therfore harder for them to kick out, and they dont like sleeping on rocks lol. Also, it is washable so you dont have to keep buying litter, just wash it , and refill the box(s) with more while the other dries


This is really a good idea, assuming it's safe?


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes...it is safe 

The rocks are...well..inedible, and not sharp, and too large for them to choke (not that they try to eat/swallow the stones) and i just wash it with dish soap and rinse well, dry and reuse...


----------



## splinter (Jul 22, 2007)

This is how I started litter training Slpinter:

She's been on CareFresh colors all of her life. She's sooo used to going on CareFresh. So I bought her a mini litter box, and I covered her cage with newspaper. Not the shiny ads, but plain bl/wt newspaper. I filled up the litter box with the old used CareFresh. This is the smelly, used bedding that the rats are used to pottying on. The newspaper is easy, because you can pick up the stinky raisins and pick out the wet spots. Then, when they are consistently going in the litter box, you can switch to towels as a bedding. As for going in multiple spots, I have two in opposite corners, and one on the top level.


----------

